# طريقة اخرى لانتاج الكهرباء المجاني



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (26 أغسطس 2010)

محطة توليد الكهرباء المجاني

بما ان توليد الكهرباء عرف تطورا كبيرا في الاونة الاخيرة ودالك للحصول على طاقة مجانية مثل الطاقة الريحية او الطاقة والطاقة الشمسية وبدا الاقبال على هادا النوع من الانتاج الطاقي لانه مجاني وغير ملوث للجو الا ان غالبا ما توجد مشاكل ف مشاكل في هادا الانتاج فالطاقة الريحية تكون متقطعة بسبب قلة الرياح احيانا او كثرتها احيانا اخرى اما الطاقة الشمسية فهي جيدة الا ان الشمس لا تظهر على مدار الساعة وفي الدول الصناعية مثل اروبا فنجد دائما السماء ملبدة بالغيوم وهادا ما يجعل الطاقة الشمسية متقطعة بسبب الغيوم وغياب الشمس في الليل.

مصدر هائل للطاقة لم يستغل بعد:​
طاقة البحار

ان البحر الدي يمتدعلى طول حدود الكثير من الدول سواء الفقيرة او الغنية فان به طاقة هائلة لم تستغل بعد رغم ة

عدة محاولات باستغلال الامواج لكن يستوجب مبالغ هائلة من الاموال والمعدات لكن هناك طريقة جديدةبالامكان استغلال مياه البحر وانتاج طاقة نظيفة مجانية خالية من الثلوت وغير مكلفة وبامكان اي دولة ان تقوم باستغلال مياهها سواء البحار او الانهار او البحيرات واحيانا حتى الابار وانتاج هادا النوع من الكهرباء المجاني



طريقة بناء هاده المحطة الكهربائية



بالقرب من شواطئ البحار توجد اراضي محادية للبحر غير مستغلة ولا تصلح لا البناء ولا الزراعة 

نقوم ببناء منصة بعلو 20 متر بنيان سميك ونبني فوقها حوض مائي مساحة ماة متر مربع له جدران بعلو 

تلات امتارو له بوابة عرض مترين متبت بها باب حديدي سميك تفتح وتغلق بسهولة



ثم نقوم ببناء دعائم مقابل فتحة الحوض المبني كل دعامة تكون اصغر من الاخرى بحيث نبني مجرى مائي فوق الدعائم

بشكل مائل من بوابة الحوض الى الارض بطول200 مثر لكي يصل الى مستوى الارض خط مائل من جهة 20 مثر ومن 

علووا خرى على مستوى الارض هادا المجرى المائي يكون عرضه مثرين وعلو جدرانه كدالك مثرين اما في اسفل الحوض 

الارض فنحفر مجرى مائي لارجاع المياه الى الحوض الثاني اما في ما يخص الحوض او المنصة التي في

الاعلى ناتي الى جانبه ونحفر حوض اما على مستوى البحر او على مستوى الارض لكن هادا الحوض 

يجب ان يكون 200 متر مربع وعمق اربع امتار ونركب على حافته 12 مضخة مياه كهربائية حجم



ستة انش وقوة ستة احصنة وبامكانه ان يستهلك اربعة كلو واط لكل مضخة الاتنى عشرهاد المضخات تكون 

متقاربة على حافة الحوض الموجود في الارض بحيث يضخون المياه الى الحوض الدي في الاعلى

والدي يعلوا عشرين مثر وعند ضخ المياه ستتجمع في الحوض العلوي وستنزل من بوابة مطلة على المجرى ا 

المائي الدي عرضه مثرين وسينزل الماء بسرعة هائلة وبعدها يجد مجرى في الارض لكي يصب

في الحوض الدي في الارض وتسحب منه المضخات المياه وهاكدا تصبح عندنا دورة متكاملة 

المضخات ترفع المياه وتنزل في المجرى لتعود الى الحوض وهاكدا

الغرض من هادا كله:

نقوم ببناء منصات على طول المجرى المائي لكي ننصب فوقها مولدات كهربائية ضخمة فقط الملف الكهربائي

ونوصل كل مولد بتربينة تنصب فوق المجرى المائي يكون قطر الطربينة او الناعورة ستة امتار وتكون

مصممة لها ريشات عريضة عرض المجرى المائي تماما وتكون مثينة وثقيلة الوزن ويمتد من التوربينة عمود 

دوار مزود باسطوانة مسننة قطر ستين سنتم 

اما المولد الكهربائي الدي بامكانه ان يولد 600 كلو واط​


, Caterpillar, Gaseous Series, 600 kW (750 kVA)
60 Hz, or 500 kW (625 kVA) 50 Hz. SKU CAIN-600T331, Model G3512​
نحن نحتاج فقط الملف المولد ونركب له استوانة قطر25 سنتم اما قطر الاستوانة التي ستكون متصلة به م

من الطوربينة فقطرها 60 سنتم فيجب ان يدور المولد 40 الى 50 دورة كلما دارت الطوربينة مرة واحدة

وبما ان حجم الطوربينة كبير ووزنها كبير فان بالامكان ان تدور بسرعة لان الماء النازل سريع واننا 

عندما نريد ان نشغل في البداية نملئ الحوض العلوي عن اخره وعند عملية التشغيل نفتح البوابة بسرعة 

اي بوابة الحوض فتنزل كمية هائلة من الماء فترتطم بالريشات التي لا تترك الماء يعبرها الا ادا 

دارت الطربينة لان عرض الريشات كعرض المجرى المائي وهاكدا ستدور الطربينات وبدورها 

ستدور المولد الكهربائي الضخم الدي سينتج 600 كلو واط

وطبعا سنحتاج الى 12 طربين و12 مولد بين الطوربين والطربين اربع امثار فعند فتح المياه ستدور كل التربينات

الاثنى عشر وستولد لنا 7200 كلو واط وسنحتاج لرفع المياه بالمضخات الى حوالي 40 الى 60 كلو واط

وحتى لو رفعنا المياه ب200 كلو واط ستبقى عندنا 6000 كلو واط

والاهم عندنا هو اننا عندما نريد ان نشغل المضخات اول مرة ناخد الكهرباء من الكهرباء العامة وعند

حصول التوليد نقطع الكهرباء العامة كل مضخة لوحدها ونركب لها الكهرباء المتولدعندنا ونكون قد استغنينا عن 

الكهرباء العامة نستعمل الكهرباء العامة فقط عند عملية التشغيل التي لا تتعدى الساعة الواحدة بعدهاتشغل المضخات

ونترك عشر مضخات تعمل واثنين تبقى للاحتياط عند وقوع اي عطل وهادا الماء النازل كافي لتحريك 

الطربينات والمولدات لاننا اهم شيئ عندنا هو ان الطوربينة ظخمة وثقيلة اقوى من المولد وعندما تدور في ا

اول مرة عندما نفتح المياه على قوتها ستنزل جارفة ولما تحدث عملية الحركة عندها اي ماء نازل يكفي

لادامة الحركة وعندنا 60 انج من المياه دائما نازلة ليلا ونهاراوالامكان زيادة المضخات الى عدد20

لكي يصبح تناوب عندما تعمل عشر مضخات اربع ساعات تتوقف لتعمل العشر الاخريات وهاكدا

فعشر مضخات كافية لتحريك المولدات والطربينات فمثلا عند الركوب على الدراجة الهوائية 

في البداية تكون ثقيلة لكن بعد ان تمشي الدراجة تصبح خفيفةلان الاصعب هو الدوران الاولي وعندنا في الدوران 

الاولي سنفتح المياه المتجمعة عندنا في الحوض الدي لا نفتحه الا ادا كان مملوء بالماءاي بعلو تلات امتار

اما في حالة وقوع عطل في الطوربينة فهناك طريقة اخرى لتوقيف الطربينة وترك الباقي يدور



ان هادة العملية مهمة وننتج الكهرباء ليلا ونهارا بدون انقطاع خلافا للطاقة الشمسية او الريحية المتقطعة

ومياه البحر في متناول الجميع سواء الدول الفقيرة او الغنية في الصحاري او الاراضي المنبسطة 

وهادا يكفي ما تنتجه 12 من ابراج الطاقة الريحية على مساحة لا تتعدى 400 مثرفي ارض لا تصلح لا للبناء

او الزراعة 

وهاكدا نكون قد وفرنا الاراضي وانتجنا طاقة مجانية خالية من الثلوت وعلى مدار الساعة بدون انقطاع

وعندما نتطلع الى النمودج المصمم سيسهل التعرف على كيفية وعمل هاده المحطة المتواضعة لكن 

مجانية وغير مكلفة.

انجار حفيظ باحر









انجاز عبد الحفيظ باحر
المغرب


----------

